# Can you name these fireplace trim parts?



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Hey, we have to do a fireplace make over, pretty simple, will be mostly all drywall. I'm trying to put together the scope of work for the paperwork and am having a hard time coming up with the actual names for the parts of the fireplace trim. I search the Internet but really can't find anything.

Can anybody name these parts?

Thanks.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

D is a hearth...E might be considered part of the hearth too..I dunno'


----------



## BillD (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi Mike,

I always called "D" the hearth as Jack says, "B" the header, "C" the surround (with legs and header), and "E" the raised hearth face. I'm not sure about "A", upper panels maybe?

Bill


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

A. Usually just called the "over piece"
B. Detail Board
C. Surround
D. Hearth
E. Hearth Base??? (That one's just a guess)


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

B - Lintel?


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## BHR (Jan 7, 2009)

E= Hearth Riser


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

they would sound more expensive with some nice proper latin names


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I was always under the impression that the entire sum of all parts was the mantle.
At the top, you have the crown or cornice moulding.
The "overpiece" has also been referred to as wall panels or paneling.
Below that is the mantle shelf.
Supporting the shelf are legs, also referred to as Pilasters, which may or may not include Corbels.
Between the legs, you may have a header, or valance, or as someone else said "lintel".
Supporting the legs is the hearth, which may or may not include the riser.
This is the terminology typically used in my experience, hopefully it's helpful. I have had no luck so far in finding textbook terminology.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Awesome guys! (and quick too!)

So here is what we have: 

That should work, Thanks!


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Mike Finley said:


> Awesome guys! (and quick too!)
> 
> So here is what we have:
> 
> That should work, Thanks!


 I'm convinced.:thumbup:


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Looks like you pretty much got it down, Mike, - - I like to go with words that work, - - like (as already mentioned) overmantel for the top panels, - - pilasters rather than just legs (uggh), - - architrave or epistyle rather than just lintel, - - etc.,etc.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm with Tom on this one.
Definitely overmantel, pilasters,
and plinths.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Tom R said:


> Looks like you pretty much got it down, Mike, - - I like to go with words that work, - - like (as already mentioned) overmantel for the top panels, - - pilasters rather than just legs (uggh), - - architrave or epistile rather than just lintel, - - etc.,etc.


 
Those are the money words!

architrave is worth at least an extra $100 bucks I can charge!!! :thumbsup:

:laughing:


----------



## Jeremy E (Jul 19, 2006)

Tom R said:


> Looks like you pretty much got it down, Mike, - - I like to go with words that work, - - like (as already mentioned) overmantel for the top panels, - - pilasters rather than just legs (uggh), - - architrave or epistile rather than just lintel, - - etc.,etc.


I thought the architrave referred to any flat face that sat _above_ the pilasters. No?


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Technically you are correct Jeremy, but it's also resting on the surround stiles or legs, and in Mike's rendition, it's _arched_.

Another definition of it yet is _a top molding around an opening_. 

It's a flexible word, like Mike's price . . . :laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

:laughing:


----------



## Jeremy E (Jul 19, 2006)

See, that's why I come here. Well, that and for the pictures of Resta's "shop."


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

"...The lintel or flat horizontal member which spans the space between columns; in classical architecture, the lowest member of an entablature..."

That is how I have always seen the architrave....so to me in order to be an architrave it has to rest on top of the columns/pilasters/piers....


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

.....my cheat sheet...

http://www.doric-column.com/glossary_classical_architecture.htmlhttp://images.google.com/imgres?img...v=/images?q=define:architrave&hl=en&sa=N&um=1


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Shoot there are enough big words in that cheat sheet for me to retire on. I might just make it my mission in life to try to figure out how to work the word 'spandrel' into a sentence.


----------



## Jeremy E (Jul 19, 2006)

Mike Finley said:


> Shoot there are enough big words in that cheat sheet for me to retire on. I might just make it my mission in life to try to figure out how to work the word 'spandrel' into a sentence.


_"That little cocker *spandrel* just peed on the pilaster."_


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

The greatest thing is, that website is nothing more then an advertisement for a company.


----------



## Martin Co (Sep 8, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> .....my cheat sheet...
> 
> http://www.doric-column.com/glossary_classical_architecture.html



Good one, I booked marked this page!


----------



## Resta (Feb 11, 2009)

Fireplace glossary:

Capital moulding - the decorative detail drawn from the classical orders with sits at the head of pilaster or column.
Chimneypiece - the fire surround or mantelpiece.
Contre coeur - a set of three decorative cast iron panels with sit with chimneypiece framing the fire chamber.
Corner blocking - the decorative panel found at the head of a jamb.
Corniced mantel shelf - a mantel shelf incorporates a series of architectural mouldings.
Detached column - a column thet stands free of the jamb of the chimneypiece.
Engaged column - a column that is attached yo the jamb of the chimneypiece.
Entableture - the term to describe the frieze, corner blockings and mantel shelf as one unit. 
Fire basket - free standing grate which houses a fire and sits within the fire chamber.
Fire dogs and andirons - decorative supports for the fire basket.
Frieze - the cross member between the jabs of a chimneypiece.
Frieze tablet - the decorative panel found at the center of the frieze.
Header and slips - non combustible panels set between the chimneypiece and fire chamber to protect the former from the heat of the fire and ensure a fire that draws safety.
Hearthstone - the non conbustible base upon which the chimneypiece sits.
Ingrounds - facing slips that form part of the chimneypiece and with frame the opening.
Jambs or pilaster - the vertical sections or "legs".
Plinth block - the supporting base to the jamb.
Register grate - decorative steel or cast iron unit housing the fire which conceals the brick fire chamber.

Maybe that helps too.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

TBFGhost said:


> That is how I have always seen the architrave....so to me in order to be an architrave it has to rest on top of the columns/pilasters/piers....



That is the most common definition indeed, - - but, like many other words in the english language, also has other meanings. Here for instance, is the very first definition I googled (bold print my own) . . . 


ar·chi·trave (ärk-trv)
n.
1. The lowermost part of an entablature in classical architecture that rests directly on top of a column. Also called epistyle.

2. *The molding around a door or window.*

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/architraves



(I don't have time to look further right now, - - but believe me, - - it's also the molding around an 'opening')


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Here's another . . . 


*Architrave *

architrave (?), n. (F. architrave,fr. It. architrave; pref. archi- + trave beam, L. trabs.) (Arch.) (a) The lower division of an entablature, or that part which rests immediately on the column, esp. in classical architecture. See Column. (b) The group of moldings, or other architectural member, above and on both sides of a door *or other opening,* especially if square in form.


http://knowledgerush.com/kr/encyclopedia/Architrave/


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

In fact, here's a pictured (fireplace) architrave . . . 












(it's on page 5 here) . . . 

http://www.lexic.us/definition-of/architrave


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

A = Ching
B = Cha
C = A+B or Cha Ching
D = Bling
E = Bling

therefore, C+D+E= Bling Bling ChaChing... or in the words of Jessy James, "Pay up Sucker".

And BTW, I don't care what Tom'R says, I agree with him.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Tom R said:


> Here's another . . .
> 
> 
> *Architrave *
> ...


 


These are all correct answers, but I find myself sticking to where it all began. From some reason I just find it wierd calleding the whole set-up an Architrave. It only makes sense in my mind to be the part that rests on the columns or pilasters...


----------

